# Accompaniments for Spit Roast Lamb



## navelmonster (Jun 7, 2007)

< Participant is not yet authorized to post links. >


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

dolmas, tzaiki, olives, fattoush, lemon pilaf, chevre, roasted garlic, pomagranite salad, or orange/red onion salad......
crusty good bread....


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Hummus, taboulleh, lime marinated red onions... roasted potatoes with onions and tri colored peppers and fresh oregano. Preserved lemons -I can't think of anything off the top of my head to do with them, but they sure are pretty...


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Fresh spearmint pesto sauce is tops!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

roast veg - carrots, parsnip, potato, shallots, garlic cloves (whole).
New baby potatoes in parsley and butter
Mint peas
mint sauce
loads of gravy 
red cabbage and apple braise
deep fried onion rings


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

quinioa pilaf with roasted sweet potato, pepato cheese and crispy pancetta

grilled haloumi with turkish choban salad.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

turkish choban salad.
__________________
????what am it?


----------



## whitey ford (Jun 22, 2007)

Chefguy and I catered a dinner party for 8 over the weekend with a Greek theme:

Stuffed grape leaves
Pistachios
Big green Italian style marinated olives

Butterflied leg of lamb, rubbed w/puree of garlic, fresh mint, rosemary, parsley, olive oil, lemon juice and grilled, medium rare
Eggplant souffle (From Julia Child, The Way to Cook)
Tabbouleh
Cucumber, yogurt salad w/feta

Baklava

The eggplant souffle has a million steps, but is really tasty!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I can imagine eggplant souffle might be labor intensive......Julia's butterflied leg of lamb with garlic, lemon and rosemary is wonderful.....fresh pitas.....

menu sounds yummy! 
the local cukes are incredible this year, don't know why, just enjoying them.


----------



## ash_work (Jun 7, 2007)

Great feedback! Here is a comprehensive list....
a's butterflied leg of lamb with garlic, lemon and rosemary 
Stuffed grape leaves
Pistachios
Big green Italian style marinated olives
Turkish choban salad.
roast veg - carrots, parsnip, potato, shallots, garlic cloves (whole).
New baby potatoes in parsley and butter
Mint peas
mint sauce
loads of gravy 
red cabbage and apple braise
deep fried onion rings


----------

